# you spoke only in Spanish



## Profe B

How would you translate "you spoke only in Spanish"?
I might say:

Hablaba usted puro Espanol.
Solo hablaba usted en Espanol.

What do you think?


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

_Habló/Hablaba usted sólo en español._

No se escriben los nombres de los idiomas con mayúsculas.


----------



## Profe B

chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> _Habló/Hablaba usted sólo en español._
> 
> No se escriben los nombres de los idiomas con mayúsculas.



Gracias Chiflado,

Pero, que crees de la frase "puro español"?


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Es un americanismo, pero también se puede decir _puro español._


----------



## duvija

chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> _Habló/Hablaba usted sólo en español._
> 
> Sí, conviene poner el 'sólo/solamente' lo más cerca posible de lo que modifica. En inglés,  hay mucho sobre "scope and focus of 'only', por James McCawley.


----------



## OrCuS

"Puro español" se usaría en contraposición a hablar "spanglish", por ejemplo. No significaría que sólo has hablado en un idioma y no en el otro. Además de ser informal. Yo no lo usaría.


----------



## duvija

¿ Ven una diferencia entre hablar 'puro español' y 'español puro' ?
Para mí, si alguien dice 'puro español', es como decir 'solamente español' (no inglés ni chino).
'Español puro', en cambio, se refiere más a la adherencia a las leyes gramaticales del idioma. (No Spanglish)


----------



## OrCuS

duvija said:


> ¿ Ven una diferencia entre hablar 'puro español' y 'español puro' ?
> Para mí, si alguien dice 'puro español', es como decir 'solamente español' (no inglés ni chino).
> 'Español puro', en cambio, se refiere más a la adherencia a las leyes gramaticales del idioma. (No Spanglish)



Para mí ambas significan la segunda opción.


----------



## Ferchoarg

Coincido con duvija. La palabra "puro" no se usa siempre para denotar pureza sino también para expresar que hay mucha cantidad de algo, por ejemplo:

_Me dieron de vuelto puras monedas en vez de billetes_

en donde no se está haciendo referencia a la pureza de las monedas. Para eso habría que cambiar el orden:

_Me dieron de vuelto monedas __puras __en vez de billetes_

Por eso en mi opinión no es lo mismo "puro español" que "español puro".
Decir que hablaba "puro español" creo que expresaría que habló sólo en español y en ningún otro lenguaje, pero no habla de la pureza de las palabras que utilizó. En cambio si dice que hablaba "español puro" lo que expresaría es que, cuando habló en español, utilizó palabras netamente españolas sin deformaciones ni, tal vez, extranjerismos.

De todas formas, creo que no hace falta el "puro" en este caso y que la traducción más adecuada sería una de las siguientes:

"Hablaba sólo en español"
"Tu hablabas sólo en español" (informal)
"Usted hablaba sólo en español"  (formal)


----------



## OrCuS

Ferchoarg said:


> _Me dieron de vuelto puras monedas en vez de billetes_
> 
> en donde no se está haciendo referencia a la pureza de las monedas. Para eso habría que cambiar el orden:



Jamás he oído tal cosa en España. Por aquí no usamos "puro/a" de esa forma.


----------



## duvija

OrCuS said:


> Jamás he oído tal cosa en España. Por aquí no usamos "puro/a" de esa forma.


 
Es posible que sea dialectal (o 'variante'. No sé qué palabra se usa en este foro para las diferencias según zona/país/ciudad, etc.)

¿Nunca oíste decir 'esas son puras mentiras'? (con la curiosidad agregada que posiblemente habría que decir 'puro mentiras', pero hacemos la construcción con coincidencia de género y número). 
'Te digo la pura verdad'.


----------



## Ferchoarg

Sí, me disculpo por no aclarar que quizás sea un uso sólo en Latinoamérica. Si buscan en google "puras monedas" se ven algunos ejemplos de ese uso.


----------



## OrCuS

duvija said:


> Es posible que sea dialectal (o 'variante'. No sé qué palabra se usa en este foro para las diferencias según zona/país/ciudad, etc.)
> 
> ¿Nunca oíste decir 'esas son puras mentiras'? (con la curiosidad agregada que posiblemente habría que decir 'puro mentiras', pero hacemos la construcción con coincidencia de género y número).
> 'Te digo la pura verdad'.



Sí, claro que será un tema dialectal. Pero vamos aquí no se usa de esa forma.

Lo de "pura verdad" sí lo he oído pero no creo que tenga que ver con lo anterior.


----------



## gengo

OrCuS said:


> Jamás he oído tal cosa en España. Por aquí no usamos "puro/a" de esa forma.



It is extremely common in Latin America.  The WR dictionary gives this for puro:

(AmL fam) (sólo):  a ese bar van ~s viejos _only  old men go to that bar_;
son puras mentiras _it's just a  pack of lies_ (colloq)


----------



## Lurrezko

> Sí, claro que será un tema dialectal. Pero vamos aquí no se usa de esa forma.
> 
> Lo de "pura verdad" sí lo he oído pero no creo que tenga que ver con lo anterior.



Pues yo creo que es exactamente lo mismo. *Eso es la pura verdad*. *Lo* *tuyo es puro teatro*. *No le hagas caso, lo que tiene es puro* *cuento*. *Pura leche de vaca* (no leche pura de vaca, ahí sí que se refiere a pureza). Antepuesto, *puro* funciona como intensificador, significa que el concepto del que se habla es exactamente ese y no otro. Como en *hablaba puro español*.


----------



## OrCuS

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Pues yo creo que es exactamente lo mismo. *Eso es la pura verdad*. *Lo* *tuyo es puro teatro*. *No le hagas caso, lo que tiene es puro* *cuento*. Antepuesto, *puro* funciona como intensificador, significa que el concepto del que se habla es exactamente ese y no otro. Como en *hablaba puro español*.



No es el mismo uso que en América. Tú lo has dicho, nosotros lo usamos como intensificador. Hablaba "puro español", no una mezcla de español e inglés,  "exactamente ese". En América lo usan también para expresar que sólo hay de eso: "a ese bar van puros viejos". Sólo van viejos, aquí evidentemente no es un intensificador y yo jamás he visto construcción parecida en España.

Por eso cuando dicen "hablaba puro español" se refieren a que únicamente hablaba español. Yo sin embargo interpretaría que habla muy buen español, no una mezcla.


----------



## Ferchoarg

Bueno, alguien había pegado una definición del diccionario de Oxford que  estaba bastante claro. ¿Era el post de mhp?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

duvija said:


> Es posible que sea dialectal (o 'variante'. No sé qué palabra se usa en este foro para las diferencias según zona/país/ciudad, etc.)


 
Dialectal, seguramente que no.
En México no hablamos un dialecto del español, hasta donde sé.
(¡Qué manía con lo dialectal y los regionalismos!)
Me habló en puro español es perfectamente normal acá.
En español puro, esa ya es otra cosa.


----------



## mhp

Ferchoarg said:


> ¿Era el post de mhp?



I deleted my post because it was almost verbatim the prior post. But since you bring it up, I'll post it again. 

From the English-Spanish Oxford dictionary:puro -ra adjetivo 
(América Latina familiar) (sólo): _en esa oficina trabajan puras mujeres_ there are only women in that office, there aren't any men at all in that office; _a ese bar van puros viejos_ only old men go to that bar; _son puras mentiras_ it's just a pack of lies (familiar), it's all lies​


----------



## Lurrezko

> Por eso cuando dicen "hablaba puro español" se refieren a que únicamente hablaba español



Eso es. Como cuando dices *la pura verdad* (solamente la verdad), *pura* *leche de vaca* (solamente leche de vaca) o *ahí van puros* *viejos* (solamente viejos). Antepuesto, lo usan igual que nosotros, y con muchísima más frecuencia, en la 6a acepción (mero, solo, no acompañado de otra cosa)

En cambio, para ser español muy bien hablado, debería ser *español puro*, para la leche de gran pureza, *leche pura*, etc.


----------



## OrCuS

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Eso es. Como cuando dices *la pura verdad* (solamente la verdad), *pura* *leche de vaca* (solamente leche de vaca) o *ahí van puros* *viejos* (solamente viejos). Antepuesto, lo usan igual que nosotros, y con muchísima más frecuencia, en la 6a acepción (mero, solo, no acompañado de otra cosa)
> 
> En cambio, para ser español muy bien hablado, debería ser *español puro*, para la leche de gran pureza, *leche pura*, etc.



Sigo discrepando, pienso que en España ese uso que propones se usa en casos muy concretos, frases como "en esa oficina trabajan puras mujeres" o "ahí van puros viejos" no las entendería nadie.


----------



## Lurrezko

OrCuS said:


> Sigo discrepando, pienso que en España ese uso que propones se usa en casos muy concretos, frases como "en esa oficina trabajan puras mujeres" o "ahí van puros viejos" no las entendería nadie.



Claro que no, ya te digo que allí lo usan mucho más que aquí (es tan frecuente que hasta lo usan en diminutivo, *puritito*). En España se reduce a frases hechas y poco más. Pero, antepuesto, el significado es el mismo, *sólo* (un intensificador, en el sentido de que da énfasis al nombre que le sigue).


----------



## OrCuS

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Claro que no, ya te digo que allí lo usan mucho más que aquí (es tan frecuente que hasta lo usan en diminutivo, *puritito*). En España se reduce a frases hechas y poco más. Pero, antepuesto, el significado es el mismo, *sólo* (un intensificador, en el sentido de que da énfasis al nombre que le sigue).



De acuerdo, ahora te entiendo


----------



## Lurrezko

OrCuS said:


> De acuerdo, ahora te entiendo



¡Qué bien!

Bona nit!


----------



## gengo

OrCuS said:


> De acuerdo, ahora te entiendo



Ah, ¡qué bonita es la paz!  

Puros amigos aquí, jeje.


----------



## Profe B

Gracias todos que contribuyeron a mi pregunta original.  Nunca me imaginaba que generara tanta conversacion y contreversia!


----------



## duvija

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Dialectal, seguramente que no.
> En México no hablamos un dialecto del español, hasta donde sé.
> (¡Qué manía con lo dialectal y los regionalismos!)
> 
> 
> Es cuestión de nombres, nomás. En México hablan lo suficientemente diferente a mi uruguayo, como para poder considerarlo 'dialecto'. Si la palabra molesta, no hay problema con 'variante', o 'regionalismo'. No vamos a negar que existen diferencias, ¿no?


----------



## Mate

Para este contexto que estamos tratando, a mí me gusta esta definición: 



> El  dialecto no tiene diccionario, ni gramática, ni literatura.
> Cualquier cosa que tenga un diccionario, una gramática y una literatura es una  lengua.







http://forum.wordreference.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=7226004http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=7226004&postcount=9 La fuente original, Oscar no la cita.

Para estar "on the safe side" yo diría «variedad».


----------



## duvija

¿No te gusta más la definición de 'una lengua es un dialecto que tiene un ejército y una armada' ? (definición que se adjudica a Weinreich, pero en realidad tiene un origen oscuro). 
La cosa es solamente ponerse de acuerdo en qué palabra usar. "Variedad" es tan buena como 'dialecto'. O 'regionalismo'.


----------



## Mate

La verdad es que el asunto no me preocupa demasiado. Además, no es el tema de este hilo sino que saltó por ahí, como un chispazo colateral a partir de una controversia que en este foro conocemos de sobra, pero que por suerte ya quedó zanjada. 

Y para volver al tema original, les diré que aquí se usa muchísimo ese _regionalismo_ (que es la palabra para referirse a un término, expresión o giro en particular). Incluso es su variante singular en diminutivo. Yo mismo oí esta: "en este alambrado los palos son _purito_ algarrobo".


----------

